# the way fat people eat is disgusting



## irish_2003 (Apr 17, 2011)

have you ever noticed that fat people take bigger bites and breathe  heavy while eating like it's exercise.....or that they can't get it in  their stomachs fast enough.....and usually the make a pig type face  while eating too......irony?


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 17, 2011)

i almost always feel like saying something but never do


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2011)

As a former fatty, I can assure you I was really, really hungry. I had to completely reinvent my diet to not feel like that anymore.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 17, 2011)

Survival of the....fattest?


----------



## x~factor (Apr 17, 2011)

Ahh, the good ol' guilt-free eating. I miss those days.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just the other night me and my wife went out for dinner and we noticed the same thing..one word came to both our minds...reckless


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 17, 2011)

I read your reckless as Retlaw..


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 17, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> Just the other night me and my wife went out for dinner and we noticed the same thing..one word came to both our minds...reckless



you spotted Saney at the all you can eat buffet?


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 17, 2011)

I believe what I saw was probably or hopefully not a member of any bodybuilding forum....but hey u never know..!!I must say some peoples post about there training, eating habbits, and after hours activities are very suspect to say the least


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 17, 2011)

you can also include the way most of those sort look and live!

Have you ever seen how often they are unable to bend down or even try?  Work with a few then let me know.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2011)

How the hell do they clean themselves after going number two? Really. I don't believe for a second they can reach back around.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## hardcore5000 (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL, funny thread


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 18, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> YouTube Video



That was great. George Carlin's the man.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been Fat most of my life but not MORBIDLY FAT if you know what I mean.  I also ecercise regularly.    All my kids ee of me is my struggle with weight and We try to help them to eat healthy foods.  I really have a problem with Morbidly Obese parents teaching their kids to eat the same shit that is killing them


----------



## phosphor (Apr 18, 2011)

My greatest fear. No, it's not getting assraped by 100 dildo toting bull-dykes (that's another thread). Falling in love and marrying someone that turns into a cow. Superficial? Sure. But, if your not physically attracted to the person you love anymore, love ain't enough if they refuse to put the hoho's down. Medical issues, etc. nonwithstanding ofcoarse. My wife is a better person than I, she would love me for who I am regardless of girth - but I could never let myself go to where I've got to catch my breath after going up a flight of stairs.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2011)

phosphor said:


> My wife is a better person than I....




My door mat is a better person than you. 










(Saw the shot, had to take it.  )


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 18, 2011)

I packed on fifty pounds when I worked midnights for six years.  Some of it comes off and some comes back.  But now that I've got some physical ailments taken care of I can really work on taking the weight off.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 18, 2011)

All these rotund locals get plate lunches which usually consist of two large portions of meat and a pound of rice and macaroni salad, they fucking inhale the whole thing and after lunch the tables are a mess of spilled food and grease....I think the lack of chewing your food properly must factor into obesity.....then around 1pm you go to the restroom and all three stalls are occupied, and the sound of gurgling spewing shit resonates like an groaning orchestra warming up, I don't think any of them have taken a solid, colon scraping shit in years......more than once I have seen where it seems the ass cheeks couldn't spread and some watery shit seeped up the crack and was stuck to the rim of the toilet where the tailbone of normal people would rest.....maybe I could sale laser guidance  systems for toilets to help these chunks center their assholes over the toilet....


----------



## phosphor (Apr 18, 2011)

I have not visited an all you can eat in a very long time because I don't like seeing them hunched over their 8 plates of food, inhaling every scrap like it's their last meal. This is the only buffet I will eat at:


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 18, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> have you ever noticed that fat people take bigger bites and breathe heavy while eating like it's exercise.....or that they can't get it in their stomachs fast enough.....and usually the make a pig type face while eating too......irony?


 
the only exercising they are doing is *exercising* the right to be porkers


----------



## oufinny (Apr 18, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> the only exercising they are doing is *exercising* the right to be porkers



And guess who pays for their medical problems, us.  The fact that people feel they are somehow entitled to take zero care of themselves I find funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 18, 2011)

oufinny said:


> And guess who pays for their medical problems, us. The fact that people feel they are somehow entitled to take zero care of themselves I find funny and sad at the same time.


 
Yep, I have a family member that has been hospitalized with heart trouble and the doctors said it is because of all the bad food that she eats. She told the doctor that she was eating out 5 nights a week and he said for her own sake that she better quit. Her daughter kept on her for about a month after she got out of the hospital and now shes back in the same routine. Right after she gets off work she goes out to eat.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 19, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Yep, I have a family member that has been hospitalized with heart trouble and the doctors said it is because of all the bad food that she eats. *She told the doctor that she was eating out 5 nights a week and he said for her own sake that she better quit. *Her daughter kept on her for about a month after she got out of the hospital and now shes back in the same routine. Right after she gets off work she goes out to eat.



Seen that numerous times 

Oh and thanks for the George Carlin video. Needed a good laugh


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 19, 2011)

I miss how hard it was to breathe while I bent over to tie my shoes






YouTube Video


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh my God you guys are so awful.

Some people have metabolic disorders.

I bet you're all obese by the Air Force's standards. I am.​


----------



## GFR (Apr 19, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> have you ever noticed that fat people take bigger bites and breathe  heavy while eating like it's exercise.....or that they can't get it in  their stomachs fast enough.....and usually the make a pig type face  while eating too......irony?


post pics of your ripped body or STFU fatty.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Oh my God you guys are so awful.
> 
> Some people have metabolic disorders.
> 
> I bet you're all obese by the Air Force's standards. I am.​



not going to lie i agree with you on this. a lot of us would be considered obese by military standards but the sad thing is some of us are in better shape then those in the military.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 19, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> post pics of your ripped body or STFU fatty.



are you f'n serious?     here's last august.....i was 9 weeks out from my show


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

Rubes11 said:


> not going to lie i agree with you on this. a lot of us would be considered obese by military standards but the sad thing is some of us are in better shape then those in the military.


 
true dat. That stupid chart said I should be 171 ay 6 ft. or some dumb shit. That puts me at 55-60 pounds overweight depending if I've taken my morning shit or not. And I know I could still run the PT course in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> true dat. That stupid chart said I should be 171 ay 6 ft. or some dumb shit. That puts me at 55-60 pounds overweight depending if I've taken my morning shit or not. And I know I could still run the PT course in under 5 minutes.



 those charts are way off. some peoples genetics don't allow them to be that light at their height. i know for damn sure mine don't


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

see I've got the opposite problem. My genetics want me to be a 6' 150 lb distance runner. My maintenance calories are outrageous for being my size. If I have a bad couple days of missing meals I am liable to lose 10 lbs.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

when i don't workout i sit at about 180lbs and i'm still lean because of my dads side of the family. dads side is a bunch of lean skinny people while my moms side is all bulky muscle. my uncle played d-1 football and started as a true freshman back in the day. middle linebacker. if i felt like it i could hit 225lbs within the next year or so im at about 200 right now.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 20, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> are you f'n serious? here's last august.....i was 9 weeks out from my show


 
Don't you love when all your hard work shuts people up? You look good Irish, hats off to you.


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> have you ever noticed that fat people take bigger bites and breathe heavy while eating like it's exercise.....or that they can't get it in their stomachs fast enough.....and usually the make a pig type face while eating too......irony?


 
Watching people eat that closely is disturbing to me.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2011)

There is this fat tub of shit woman at my work who needs a chair while she works.  I feel that this is unfair to the highest degree.

I want to sabotage the chair so that it breaks and that she gets badly hurt.  Its one of those high, hollow steel chairs (possibly aluminum, but I HIGHLY doubt it), what can I do?


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> There is this fat tub of shit woman at my work who needs a chair while she works. I feel that this is unfair to the highest degree.


 
If she is fat then its a necessity for her. Nothing unfair about it. Ridiculous.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2011)

Shooters said:


> If she is fat then its a necessity for her. Nothing unfair about it. Ridiculous.



Wrong answer.


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Wrong answer.


 
Nothing wrong with having common sense.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2011)

Shooters said:


> Nothing wrong with having common sense.



Wrong answer x 2.

Just shut it, fatty.


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Wrong answer x 2.
> 
> Just shut it, fatty.


 
I'm not fat, rockhead.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2011)

Scooter


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

You're out of line, doggie.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm......only one person here calls me doggie. and this ain't the first similarity I've noticed.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow scooter, I just looked at your reps. Seems you got alot of fans here.


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

REDASSEDDOG309 said:


> Hmm......only one person here calls me doggie. and this ain't the first similarity I've noticed.


 
I'll let you know when such info actually matters to me.



REDASSEDDOG309 said:


> Wow scooter, I just looked at your reps. Seems you got alot of fans here.


 

Yeah I guess, now be useful and go play fetch.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2011)

How bout you fetch the three ropes of cum I'm shootin at ya


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

Someone needs to feed the mutt who's misbehaving in post #47.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2011)

Shooters said:


> I'm not fat, rockhead.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2011)

Shooters said:


> Someone needs to feed the mutt who's misbehaving in post #47.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Scooter


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> There is this fat tub of shit woman at my work who needs a chair while she works.  I feel that this is unfair to the highest degree.
> 
> I want to sabotage the chair so that it breaks and that she gets badly hurt.  Its one of those high, hollow steel chairs (possibly aluminum, but I HIGHLY doubt it), what can I do?



<ahem>


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 21, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> have you ever noticed that fat people take bigger bites and breathe  heavy while eating like it's exercise.....or that they can't get it in  their stomachs fast enough.....and usually the make a pig type face  while eating too......irony?



Are you dating my ex-wife ?


----------



## Justinbro (Apr 21, 2011)

hilarious


----------



## maniclion (Apr 21, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> <ahem>


Remove bolts, hacksaw the heads off and then JB Weld just the heads over the holes, except for the last screw hacksaw it in half and then carefully screw it back in.....

Option 2 salt water and battery course(electrolytic corrosion) on welds to weaken them with accelerated rusting action....


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

Posts #49-52 of this thread were awful.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 23, 2011)

its really disgusting sometimes...they making the whole place a mess


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 23, 2011)

Realist said:


> Posts #49-52 of this thread were awful.



and your awful at sucking dick whats your point?


----------



## Glutton#1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Most of what I've read here is both disgusting and outrageous.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

^^^^^first post by ironically named fatty.
post pics of your fat rolls or gtfo


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 7, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> have you ever noticed that fat people take bigger bites and breathe  heavy while eating like it's exercise.....or that they can't get it in  their stomachs fast enough.....and usually the make a pig type face  while eating too......irony?



Had to walk out of a movie because some fat fuck was eating and breathing too loud. Disgusting!


----------



## Glutton#1 (Sep 12, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^^^^first post by ironically named fatty.
> post pics of your fat rolls or gtfo



I'm sure you're Mr Perfect so? I'm a competitive eater so I accept my weight gain.


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 12, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I have not visited an all you can eat in a very long time because I don't like seeing them hunched over their 8 plates of food, inhaling every scrap like it's their last meal. This is the only buffet I will eat at:


----------



## madog69 (Sep 12, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> have you ever noticed that fat people take bigger bites and breathe heavy while eating like it's exercise.....or that they can't get it in their stomachs fast enough.....and usually the make a pig type face while eating too......irony?


 nothing like eating 7 bigmacs for a snack


----------

